# Taiwan's 2004 Aquascaping Contest



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

The results for Taiwan's 2004 Aquascaping contest are out. Here are some of the high lights:














































My personal favorite...



















For the rest of the inspiration/eye candy:

http://www.sivanet.idv.tw/dwarfcichlids/lizard/contest/__contest_index.htm

Enjoy!

Carlos


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for the link Carlos!
Lots of nice tanks!

This one is my favorite,
although that stargrass HZ (if that is what it is) would be a SOB to maintain!


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Wow.

It's neat to see other people's tanks and the best from the various contests around the world. Very inspiring and keeps me plugging away.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

look nice... :lol:


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I really enjoyed the angel tank, has a dark and "safe" look to it.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

What is the pinkish plant in the foreground here? Looks like a Microcarpea, or Crassula, but pink.... Very cool.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I think it's Rotala sp Goias.

Carlos


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Is that available in the US yet? It's prolly native. It always astounds me that we're the last to be able to get our own plants...


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

yeap! pink foreground plants are Rotala sp. i dont think they are available in the U.S. now. maybe later.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Goias is a location in Brazil --most new plants nowadays are coming from Brazil including Polygonums, fine leaved Ludwigias, Rotalas, Bacopas, Hygrophilas, Toninas, etc.

Carlos


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

"Behind the Scene" pictures of many of the entries in the contest, including those of Wayne Sham: creator of a few of the entries in the competition. One of his aquascapes has graced the cover of AquaJournal.  Carlos really needs to learn Taiwanese (is this what the people of Taiwan speak? ) and interview some of these international superstars for future editions of "Aquascaper of the Month".


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

cS said:


> "Behind the Scene" pictures of many of the entries in the contest, including those of Wayne Sham: creator of a few of the entries in the competition. One of his aquascapes has graced the cover of AquaJournal.  Carlos really needs to learn Taiwanese (is this what the people of Taiwan speak? ) and interview some of these international superstars for future editions of "Aquascaper of the Month".


that is a HK website. its nice. many info over there. yeap! i am Taiwanese. :wink:


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Too bad the sense of using Latin names is still not so common in Asia, particularly Taiwan. I could read Chinese, but the names of those plants are still only common names in.....Chinese. There are lots of plants we should already know, but then there are also ones we don't see here. 




Paul


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

SurWrathful said:


> Too bad the sense of using Latin names is still not so common in Asia, particularly Taiwan. I could read Chinese, but the names of those plants are still only common names in.....Chinese. There are lots of plants we should already know, but then there are also ones we don't see here.
> 
> Paul


thats true! thats why i'm confused sometimes by names. :roll: 
hey Paul, check your pm. you got a PM. :twisted:

Tim


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Maybe if enough people request then I could try my best to research on some of the plants we don't know here in the States. That Taiwan photo contest appeared to have their own forum as well. However, you could only go in if you are registered, unlike it here where anyone can view the posts. I bookmarked the site so tonight I will contact the forum people there. 



Paul

BTW, nice seeing all the friends here who are also from Aquabotanic!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Which plants would you like identified? Most of them have been identified by genus name with the name of the location of where it was originally collected.

Examples:
Ludwigia sp Pantanal
Rotala sp Goias
Rotala sp Araguaia
Tonina sp Belem

etc.

Most of them are from Brazil,

Carlos


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yo, Carlos, good to see you here. I haven't finished looking at all the photos but I am almost positive there are some that I don't know. Plus, aren't all the descriptions in Chinese? That is why I posted my idea, in case enough people would like to know then I can do some research/translation.



Paul


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Paul! Welcome to APC!  

Most of these new plants were originally collected by a Japanese company called Rayon Vert. I'm just offering to help out, since I did a lot of research on these recently discovered (for aquarium use) aquaplants when I was an avid plant collector. Their needs are not too different from a lot of stem plants we have here.

Carlos


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

so who are the winners of the competition?


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

ShaneSmith said:


> so who are the winners of the competition?


it hasnt announced yet. you need to be a registered member of that website to vote it. they are still voting now i believe!


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Ah, so many beautiful tanks. Makes me sad to look at mine (in transition :lol: )


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

they just announced final results on 04/20/04

ranking entrance NO. score
 1 NO.034 94.53 
2 NO.001 89.13 
3 NO.037 89.12 
4 NO.045 88.98 
5 NO.029 87.92 
6 NO.050 87.89 
7 NO.035 87.39 
8 NO.058 86.66 
9 NO.020 86.58 
10 NO.030 86.41

congratulations to all~ =D> =D> =D>


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

I think picture three's focal point (The grass thing) is really nice looking. It kinda looks out of place for a second then on second glance it looks better. Does anyone know the name of the plant? Or is it available here in the US?


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Does anyone else beside me think their judging standards are different from ours? Although very beautiful, some of the tanks shouldn't be on the top 10. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

yeap~ i agree. few of them are not my taste! :lol: but all of them look pretty. i wish i can have a tank just like that soon... NO. 030 is my friend. ahahhahah... congratulations to him...

Tim


----------

